# Gia in her doll sweater and Jade in her coats.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I was looking for some sweaters to fit Jade and Rhonda suggested doll sweaters. I got them a few weeks ago but haven't gotten around to posting pics. They are too big for Jade, so Lexie & Gia are wearing them. Jade is Modeling her new coats.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

so adorable! i've missed you and your babies!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

msmadison said:


> so adorable! i've missed you and your babies!


Thank you Emily!  I've missed you and Madison as well. (((Hugs)))


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

t! i missed you too!! gia is so dainty and lovely, i just love the spot on her head!! and the pink color suits jade so well!!! such pretty girls you have.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow they look good on them!
I think Dahlia will grow into hers.
Probably around spring!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

ahra1284 said:


> t! i missed you too!! gia is so dainty and lovely, i just love the spot on her head!! and the pink color suits jade so well!!! such pretty girls you have.


Thank you Ahra!  I missed you, Bam & Lucy too! Gia is a little sweetheart. I call her my little sidekick because she is always very close to Mom. Jade wasn't very fond of the coats, but she let me try them on her. :lol:



Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Wow they look good on them!
> I think Dahlia will grow into hers.
> Probably around spring!!


Thank you Rhonda! Dahlia may be able to wear her's before Winter is over, I'd try them on her again in a month or so.  You have to be careful not to stretch them since they are kinda wide. You might also throw it in the dryer, that might help. That is what I did with mine.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hay thats a good idea about throwing it in the dryer.
Maybe it would work.Yes they are a bit wide.
But she has grown since you been gone!
She now weighs a Lb 8 oz by her vets scale.
My postal scale says 1 lb 13 oz.
So Im not sure which is right.
I think mine is.He has a weird platform scale
he puts her on.Its like 3 ft x 5 ft.
I dont think it registers her right.
Anyhoo Ill try your suggestion!


----------



## Chi09 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Those girls could/should be models! I just love them so much!! Evie


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

PS-In fact Im going to throw all her clothes in the dryer right now!!
None of them fit.....too big!! Thanks!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh T so cute!!!
Love your babies. x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Hay thats a good idea about throwing it in the dryer.
> Maybe it would work.Yes they are a bit wide.
> But she has grown since you been gone!
> She now weighs a Lb 8 oz by her vets scale.
> ...


Ahhhh, she's growing up Mom. She is so cute, Rhonda! I just love her! They do grow much faster than we realize. It's hard for us to see sometime since we see them so often. I look at Jade and she is still so very teeny, but she is double her size from when I brought her home. 

The larger platform scales weigh in points of a lb. So 1.8 lb. would be 1 lb. 12.8 oz. So that would be right on with your scale. You take the number behind the ., and multiply it by 16. 



Chi09 said:


> Sooooo cute!


Thank you! 



Jacrewsmom said:


> Those girls could/should be models! I just love them so much!! Evie


What a very sweet compliment, Evie! Thank you so much! I just love my sweet babies. :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> PS-In fact Im going to throw all her clothes in the dryer right now!!
> None of them fit.....too big!! Thanks!!


You can also wash them in hot water, then throw them in the dryer. 



Terri said:


> Oh T so cute!!!
> Love your babies. x


Thank you Terri!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww t thats just adorable missed ya girl xxx


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I just woke up 20 minutes ago, this is the first post I click on and I made a great choice! I loooove these pics! Jade's cute as usual, and there's my girl Gia!! *sigh* I love her adorable little face she has <3


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

T - they are just gorgeous photos!! Little Jade has to be the tiniest chi ever - she is so cute - as are your other littlies - good to see you back, I hope you had a blast!!  Those jumpers are so cute on them!



TLI said:


> The larger platform scales weigh in points of a lb. So 1.8 lb. would be 1 lb. 12.8 oz. So that would be right on with your scale. You take the number behind the ., and multiply it by 16.
> :


Yeah lots of people make that mistake! It's like a combination of Imperial and metric!!

I actually weigh Bruno once a week - it was a really good indicator once when he was ill - as that week he didn't put on weight - he usually puts on 1 1/2 oz a week and that week he actually lost an oz. It's so easy to weigh them that it is really worth it!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I tried the dryer and they are still too big.
She has learned to pull her legs out and stick them
out the neckhole to get out.I guess I have to wait
till they are tight so she cant do it.She has some 
really nice stuff from Marilyns Creations and others.
Ohhh I was bugged with her....little nudist pickle!!

*****Update********
I managed to get 2 bad pics before she got out of her sweaters.
She is very fast at it....just seconds.
Here they are:


----------



## Chi-Sparrow (Aug 11, 2009)

All they're missing now is the "dog" walk lol
Gia and Jade are so cute!


----------



## Chi-Sparrow (Aug 11, 2009)

and Dahlia is darling!! Jacrewsmom/Evie


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They look adorable as always We've missed you


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh my gosh they are just super cute!! x


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh T! it is so nice to see a post from you! missed you and your fur babies - they look absolutely adorable x x x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh Teresa......look at those sweet little wee girls!!!!!!!! The sweaters are soo cute, and Jade in that Jacket, stunning!!!! I better get posting a few more huh? I'm lagging again rofl!!!

Lori


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Teresa they are just beautiful! I never would have thought to try a doll sweater. I think Lola is small enough to wear a doll size sweater. I'll have to give it a try. 
The last pic of Gia looks like she's meditating. Lol. What a cutie! Jade to...of course!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, those pictures were JUST what I needed today!!! How adorable! I am so glad to go through posts and see these sweet pictures. I needed that. I have missed you. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Those doll sweaters are adorable. Jade looks amazing in faux fur. That picture of dahlia with the pink sweater made me laugh. That thing is eating her!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> awwww t thats just adorable missed ya girl xxx


Thank you Mandy!  I missed you and your sweet babies too! (((Hugs)))



LittleHead said:


> I just woke up 20 minutes ago, this is the first post I click on and I made a great choice! I loooove these pics! Jade's cute as usual, and there's my girl Gia!! *sigh* I love her adorable little face she has <3


Thank you Crystal!  Gia is an Angel. She's such a sweet little girl. She was such a feisty one when she was young, but has grown up to be such a little lover. 



Aquarius said:


> T - they are just gorgeous photos!! Little Jade has to be the tiniest chi ever - she is so cute - as are your other littlies - good to see you back, I hope you had a blast!! Those jumpers are so cute on them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Jane!  Isn't she teeny!?! Her size amazes me. She's so funny. Watching her run and play is hilarious! :lol:

I had such a good relaxing time while I was gone, but it's always nice to get back home. 

I found out about the scale differences at one of L & C's Vet visits. They always weighed them on a baby scale that weighed in lbs. & ounces. I took them in for a check-up once and the regular tech was off sick, so the sub put them on the bigger scale. I remember Lexie weighing 3 1.4, and I was thinking, holy smoke, she weighs 3 lbs. 14 ounces???? I then figured out it was 3 lbs. 2.25 ounces. :lol: 



Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> I tried the dryer and they are still too big.
> She has learned to pull her legs out and stick them
> out the neckhole to get out.I guess I have to wait
> till they are tight so she cant do it.She has some
> ...


Well hopefully she will grow into them soon. I remember the days when mine would walk out of everything I put on them. I couldn't wait for them to get older so clothes would fit. I would say they were all about 6 months old before things started fitting better. She'll get there Mom. 

The pics are adorable!!! Thank you for sharing! Where did you get the sweater with the hoodie?



Chi-Sparrow said:


> All they're missing now is the "dog" walk lol
> Gia and Jade are so cute!


Thank you so much Evie!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Both sweaters are from Marilyns Creations.Just $8 each!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

sakyurek said:


> They look adorable as always We've missed you


We missed you as well!  Thank you so much! 



pinkglitterybunny said:


> oh my gosh they are just super cute!! x


Thank you Leah! 



claireeee said:


> oh T! it is so nice to see a post from you! missed you and your fur babies - they look absolutely adorable x x x


Thank you Claire!  We missed you too! So nice to be back home. 



Ivy's mom said:


> Oh Teresa......look at those sweet little wee girls!!!!!!!! The sweaters are soo cute, and Jade in that Jacket, stunning!!!! I better get posting a few more huh? I'm lagging again rofl!!!
> 
> Lori


Thank you Lori!  Yes, you are lagging again. Get on it girl! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Teresa they are just beautiful! I never would have thought to try a doll sweater. I think Lola is small enough to wear a doll size sweater. I'll have to give it a try.
> The last pic of Gia looks like she's meditating. Lol. What a cutie! Jade to...of course!!


Thank you Lisa!  You should check them out. They are really cute and inexpensive too. If you get one, please post pics.  I'm sure Lola will look absolutely darling in them. 

Isn't that pic funny. :lol: I think it was more like, "Hurry up and get this over with, Mom." :lol:



Brodysmom said:


> Oh, those pictures were JUST what I needed today!!! How adorable! I am so glad to go through posts and see these sweet pictures. I needed that. I have missed you.
> 
> Brodysmom


Thank you Tracy!  We missed you and Brody too! I'm so happy to read that his appt. was positive today. I have been worried sick about little Brody. I know you feel much more relieved now. 



Waiushaoting said:


> Those doll sweaters are adorable. Jade looks amazing in faux fur. That picture of dahlia with the pink sweater made me laugh. That thing is eating her!


Thank you JayR!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww So cute !!! I Missed you to i was starting to wonder


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Gia and Jade look. 

BTW welcome back TLI....I've miss you and your sweet little fur babies.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awwww she looks so sweet


----------



## bridgetPWNS (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh, they're both so cuteee! I love Gia's spots, so chocolatey! (I love brown & white doggies.)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Adrienne said:


> Aww So cute !!! I Missed you to i was starting to wonder


Thank you Adrienne!  We missed you all as well. I was away for a few days, and have just been so busy lately. 



lynx8456 said:


> Gia and Jade look.
> 
> BTW welcome back TLI....I've miss you and your sweet little fur babies.


Thank you so much!  Your graphics always bring a smile to my face. We missed you guys too!



phoebedog said:


> awwww she looks so sweet


Thank you! 



bridgetPWNS said:


> Oh, they're both so cuteee! I love Gia's spots, so chocolatey! (I love brown & white doggies.)


Thank you!  I love her little spot too. It's her Choco kissy spot. :lol:


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 1, 2008)

OMG so cute! What tiny adorable little babies!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bellasmom said:


> OMG so cute! What tiny adorable little babies!


Thank you!  They are both such little sweethearts!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, I'm dying over here. I have missed you and seeing pics of your babies. Jade in the pink one in the pink bed, I could die!!! Gia is amazing.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Okay, I'm dying over here. I have missed you and seeing pics of your babies. Jade in the pink one in the pink bed, I could die!!! Gia is amazing.


Thank you Robin!  We missed you too, girl! (((Hugs))) I figured it was time for a few shots of the kiddoes. L & C have been lazy since we got home. I need to take a few pics of them too.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi T.... So gorgeous. I love Gia's Choco kissy spot!!! What little angels over there.. Can never get enough of your babies. 
Mine are so "boyish", no clothes here I am afraid. Plus it is 98 degrees today.
We missed you sweetie.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Hi T.... So gorgeous. I love Gia's Choco kissy spot!!! What little angels over there.. Can never get enough of your babies.
> Mine are so "boyish", no clothes here I am afraid. Plus it is 98 degrees today.
> We missed you sweetie.


Thank you so much Pam!  We missed you and the boys too! It's always so hot here too, but it's been a bit nippy the last few days. I love it!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

your furbabies are always soo cute :0


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

T ~ Your girls are just so darned cute! I love their little sweaters.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

teresa thank you for posting , i love gia! but then you know that


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh my so adorable!! 
They look tiny, how much do they weigh?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> your furbabies are always soo cute :0


Thank you Princess! 



Harley's Mom said:


> T ~ Your girls are just so darned cute! I love their little sweaters.


Thank you Lysa! 



amandagalway said:


> teresa thank you for posting , i love gia! but then you know that


You're welcome Amanda!  



Bethany said:


> Oh my so adorable!!
> They look tiny, how much do they weigh?


Thank you Bethany! 

They are both very tiny. Gia weighs close to 3 lbs. I'm guessing. Haven't had her weighed since she was 2 lbs. 4 oz. But that was about 6 months ago at her last check-up. She is 20 months old.

Jade weighs just under 2 lbs. and she is 7 months old. She is very teeny, so I doubt she will weigh much over 2 lbs. at full growth.


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow those are tiny babies! My 12 week old puppy weighs 4 lbs already


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bethany said:


> Wow those are tiny babies! My 12 week old puppy weighs 4 lbs already


Yeah, all of mine stayed very small. I have 4, and my boy is the biggest now after his neuter. He weighs around 4 lbs. He's still such a very small guy.


----------

